# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Bóng đá mỗi ngày: U18 Brunei với U18 Myanmar trong khuôn khổ giải bóng đá Đông Nam Á

## thongtinqn

Đội tuyển U18 Myanmar sẽ đối đầu đội tuyển U18 Brunei trong  sự đối đầu đọ sức ngày hôm nay. Với lực lượng và những gì thể hiện, cơ hội cớ thể giành thế trận trước U18 Myanmar trong trận đấu gần như không thể.


Tại giải AFF năm nay đội tuyển U18 Brunei chưa thể có nổi một trận hòa. Như ta đã nhìn ra U18 Brunei  đã lộ diện đội bóng chỉ là bàn đạp lót đường khi chưa dành được cho mình bất kỳ điểm số nào, còn U18 Myanmar là ứng cử viên sáng giá có thể dành được vị trí nhất nhì hiên tại họ được 3 trận thắng và đang nắm giữ 9 điểm tuyệt đối. Chúng ta sẽ không ngạc nhiên quá khi U18 Brunei họ sẽ ngậm hành và để thua một kết quả đậm trong cuộc đối đầu này.

_>>>Xem thêm[replacer_a]_

----------

